# TC triumph trigger pull



## spartansbleedgreen (Jan 30, 2006)

Anyone know how to adjust the trigger pull on the TC triumph. I like my triggers pretty light and this thing is as stiff as it gets right out of the box.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

I couldnt find anything in my owners manual on how to adjust it. It looks from the trigger group schematics that it may be as easy as a spring change but I am not sure. I have read on some forums (may have been here) that there are some gunsmiths that do trigger jobs on these, so I would guess that it is possible. I think that it may be over my head though

J-


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Not sure if Mike works on the new Triumph, but check out his web site, then maybe give them a call. He does EXCELLENT work! He did my Encore at 2.5#. Crisp and NO creep.
http://www.bellmtcs.com/store/index.php?cid=124


----------



## TheBigEasy (Dec 27, 2004)

Not to get off subject, but have you guys had any problems with the breech plug? As in it wont turn back in all the way.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

TheBigEasy said:


> Not to get off subjsect, but have you guys had any problems with the breech plug? As in it wont turn back in all the way.


No problems with mine. I did find that the first couple of times I had it out, that the O-ring was pretty tight and I had to push in hard to get it to seat before the 1/4 turn to lock it.

J-


----------



## spartansbleedgreen (Jan 30, 2006)

jjc155 said:


> No problems with mine. I did find that the first couple of times I had it out, that the O-ring was pretty tight and I had to push in hard to get it to seat before the 1/4 turn to lock it.
> 
> J-


Same experience I've had. Once it's broken in, it turns nice and easy by hand. Very nice feature.

sounds like I'm gonna have to take it to a gunsmith to get the trigger spring customized. I'll have to deal with it this season though.


----------

